# Does anyone use Tirosint?



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

I have been taking a low dose of Levothyroxine for a few weeks. I've had some side effects.

I had no idea there was a more pure form of levothyroxine called Tirosint. Does anyone experience switching from Levo to Tiro? I'm thinking about asking my doctor for it.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I use generic levo. And it seems to work fine for me, But there are different fillers for different brands (e.g. tirosint, synthroid. ), some of which you may or may not be allergic to, And the FDA, frankly, has a more relaxed view of "bio-equivalence" for generics. So the doses you think you are getting aren't necessarily the doses you are getting.

What are your side effects you are having? Maybe they aren't related?

That said, I think they claim that people absorb that one better. I don't see any harm in trying. I would be loathe to switch from brand name to generic, but going up? I would say it is worth a try if it is supported by your insurance and the copay doesn't sting you out of the park.

Yup. That's their claim

http://www.tirosint.com/patient-information/absorption-challenges-of-tablets

http://www.tirosint.com/healthcare-provider-information/tirosint-consistency/


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Um, just saw a post you posted about ringing in the ears. Your TSH seemed Hypo in march and then your dose was dropped in May and then further dropped in mid may. Does the ringing coincide with the drop in dose? Why did your doc drop the dose? Is this the side-effect you were referring to? I'm wondering if you are just really hypo now.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

I must be quite hypo now. I am so worn out with simple exercises and I am spent by the end of the work day. Even after I eat, my heart pounds harder and somewhat faster than usual. Just seems like any activity requires my body to work hard then I get exhausted.

Yes I was hypo in March then quickly got to tsh of 2.09 when I first started levothyroxine. We went down on the dose because of the following side effects- headache, ear ringing, some dizziness, and feeling irritable for no reason. The ringing is a teeny bit better now with a lower dose but now I'm way too fatigued.


----------

